# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash on Syria: Trump's not ending anything

## Warlord

> Rep. Justin Amash (I-Mich.) blasted President Trump on Thursday, saying he isn't "ending anything" with his decision to pull U.S. troops from northern Syria. 
> 
> Amash, a former Republican who left the party in opposition to Trump earlier this year, said the president isn't really bringing American troops home, and that he has done little to end U.S. involvement in foreign wars.
> 
> Despite President Trumps bluster about ending endless war, hes not ending anything. Our troops arent coming home; a small number were moved so Turkey could escalate the war," he said in a tweet. "And the president has expanded our role in Saudi Arabia and Yemen, and kept us in Afghanistan and Iraq.


https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-brief...nding-anything

----------


## Todd

We will see.  Using the rule that......

1.  Politicians lie for tactical support  ( in order to garner support but have no intention of following through)

he is on the side of a statistical truth in politics.

----------


## juleswin

After listening to the reasons for his so called pullout and the lack of figures by the administration regarding to pullout, I am now more inclined to believe that this is a more of a rearrangement of the deck rather than a removal. 

I hope I am wrong but with Trump's history of being a liar and a fraud, I will reserve my praise(unlike Rand) until I see concrete evidence that it is a real pullout from all of Syria. And fu*ck Amash for not being vocal about the US attack on his father's country

----------


## specsaregood

Amash fails at leading and in the end sides with the warmongers.

----------


## TER

Amash has been the biggest disappointment of 2019

----------


## PursuePeace

I want to know the real reason why Amash is so anti-Trump. I've always supported Amash, have donated to him in the past, and he has an excellent voting record. But, lately he has me a bit perplexed, I must admit. 


Who the hell are all of these characters?
Which guy is the villain on the left and which guy is Fred?
Or maybe the "villain" has yet another mask on underneath and it's really just another Fred and not a villian at all.

----------


## juleswin

> I want to know the real reason why Amash is so anti-Trump. I've always supported Amash, have donated to him in the past, and he has an excellent voting record. But, lately he has me a bit perplexed, I must admit. 
> 
> 
> Who the hell are all of these characters?
> Which guy is the villain on the left and which guy is Fred?
> Or maybe the "villain" has yet another mask on underneath and it's really just another Fred and not a villian at all.


My guess it's the opposite reason why Rand is such an amazing arse kisser. He is off the reservation, he no longer has to pretend he likes the prick. The hatred is mutual so he is now free to speak his mind. 

It is very liberating when u no longer need to self censor

----------


## PursuePeace

> My guess it's the opposite reason why Rand is such an amazing arse kisser. He is off the reservation, he no longer has to pretend he likes the prick. The hatred is mutual so he is now free to speak his mind. 
> 
> It is very liberating when u no longer need to self censor


hmm. interesting.
Is Rand an "arse-kisser", or does he just see more clearly than Amash?
If Amash is off the reservation, what reservation is he now on?
asks Velma.

----------


## juleswin

> hmm. interesting.
> Is Rand an "arse-kisser", or does he just see more clearly than Amash?
> If Amash is off the reservation, what reservation is he now on?
> asks Velma.


Look at it this way, Rand said he is never been more proud of a US President when a politician in Trump said he was going to withdraw troops from Syria. We now know that was a lie. Troop levels are higher now than when Obama was president. 

He also rushed to the defense of Trump when Ilham Omar criticized US foreign policy. He is been very aggressive in the defense of this very average president. I consider that arse kissing.

He is off the Republican reservation and just letting out his pent  up anger at a man he just doesn't like. This is normal human reaction.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Look at it this way, Rand said he is never been more proud of a US President when a politician in Trump said he was going to withdraw troops from Syria. We now know that was a lie. Troop levels are higher now than when Obama was president. 
> 
> He also rushed to the defense of Trump when Ilham Omar criticized US foreign policy. He is been very aggressive in the defense of this very average president. I consider that arse kissing.
> 
> He is off the Republican reservation and just letting out his penny up anger at a man he just doesn't like. This is normal human reaction.



"letting out his anger at a man that he just doesn't like"?  

hmm. Doesn't really sound right.

And Rand has obviously influenced Trump.
Has Amash?

----------


## juleswin

> "letting out his anger at a man that he just doesn't like"?  
> 
> hmm. Doesn't really sound right.
> 
> And Rand has obviously influenced Trump.
> Has Amash?


When did Rand influence Trump?

----------


## dannno

> Troop levels are higher now than when Obama was president.



There was a point when Obama had something like 100,000 troops in Afghanistan.. Now we have something like 7,200. That is pretty close to the level Obama had when we left. It may be slightly higher, but to insinuate that Trump has "higher troop levels" than Obama is ludicrous and misleading when you look at the actual numbers of troops Obama sent over to the Middle East throughout his Presidency.

----------


## PursuePeace

> When did Rand influence Trump?



I believe Rand has influenced Trump on several things, or maybe it's not even influence, maybe it's just things they agree on in the first place but Rand is supporting and helping to nudge in the right direction. Things to do with foreign policy, America First, United Nations, NATO, Criminal justice reform, etc. Rand isn't an "arse-kisser".  He sees opportunities for turning things around, he sees Trump leaning in a certain way (the right way) and he goes in and supports. Is that not what he is supposed to do?? 

So, back to my question...

----------


## Cleaner44

I am glad that Trump is promoting a position to the public of getting out of the middle east conflicts that Bush/Obama got us into. Hopefully his talk will result in real changes. Its a start.

----------


## juleswin

> There was a point when Obama had something like 100,000 troops in Afghanistan.. Now we have something like 7,200. That is pretty close to the level Obama had when we left. It may be slightly higher, but to insinuate that Trump has "higher troop levels" than Obama is ludicrous and misleading when you look at the actual numbers of troops Obama sent over to the Middle East throughout his Presidency.


I was talking about Syria, Rand made the line about being the proudest of a US President when the politician Trump SAID he will withdraw troops from Syria.

----------


## dannno

> I was talking about Syria, Rand made the line about being the proudest of a US President when the politician Trump SAID he will withdraw troops from Syria.


Trump sent troops to Syria because Obama and Hillary were funneling money and weapons to rebels who were handing them over to ISIS. 

Trump came in to Syria and took out ISIS, they are pretty much completely gone. 

Now he is pulling the troops out.. but every time he tries, the neocons pull some false flag or something to try and suck him back in.

----------


## juleswin

> I believe Rand has influenced Trump on several things, or maybe it's not even influence, maybe it's just things they agree on in the first place but Rand is supporting and helping to nudge in the right direction. Things to do with foreign policy, America First, United Nations, NATO, Criminal justice reform, etc. Rand isn't an "arse-kisser".  He sees opportunities for turning things around, he sees Trump leaning in a certain way (the right way) and he goes in and supports. Is that not what he is supposed to do?? 
> 
> So, back to my question...


I think want he is supposed to be doing is to encourage him when he said the right things but then applaud and praise him when he followed that with actions. Rand just loses his shyte when Trump hints at doing the right thing. That to me crosses into arse kissing territory. And if you are wondering, I do not like it

----------


## juleswin

> Trump sent troops to Syria because Obama and Hillary were funneling money and weapons to rebels who were handing them over to ISIS. 
> 
> Trump came in to Syria and took out ISIS, they are pretty much completely gone. 
> 
> Now he is pulling the troops out.. but every time he tries, the neocons pull some false flag or something to try and suck him back in.


I refuse to believe u are this naive. The US did not send in 200 ish troop in NE Syria to fight Al Qaeda, they are there to help the Kurds secure Syrian land for themselves. The oil they are stealing right now deprives the rest of Syria valuable resources needed to rebuild. Add in the sanction on Syria tin order to see the real agenda. This is about the destruction and punishment of the Syrian state which is part of the neocon agenda. They are all following the same plan as Obama and Bush.

He would have withdrawn all the troops and leave Syria to Syrians take care of themselves if he was serious about not being the world's police man

----------


## PursuePeace

> I think want he is supposed to be doing is to encourage him when he said the right things but then applaud and praise him when he followed that with actions. Rand just loses his shyte when Trump hints at doing the right thing. That to me crosses into arse kissing territory. And if you are wondering, I do not like it


Ok, I get it. You think Rand is an "arse kisser".

Now back to my question.

----------


## juleswin

> Ok, I get it. You think Rand is an "arse kisser".
> 
> Now back to my question.


My answer is NO for both pols. None of those 2.men has influenced Trump in any meaningful way. Did I answer the question?

----------


## PursuePeace

> My answer is NO for both pols. None of those 2.men has influenced Trump in any meaningful way. Did I answer the question?


Yeah, you did. Finally.

And you think that neither have influenced Trump.
ok. So who has the better chance of influencing Trump in the future?
Rand or Amash?

I think we both know the answer, of course you'll say "neither" I suspect.

----------


## Todd

> Amash fails at leading and in the end sides with the warmongers.


So if Amash was outwardly lobbying to keep troops in foreign entanglements than you are correct.  Believing that Trump hasn't done much for the Non-Interventionist crowd is another thing and debatable.

----------


## juleswin

> Yeah, you did. Finally.
> 
> And you think that neither have influenced Trump.
> ok. So who has the better chance of influencing Trump in the future?
> Rand or Amash?
> 
> I think we both know the answer, of course you'll say "neither" I suspect.


Rand

----------


## CCTelander

> So if Amash was outwardly lobbying to keep troops in foreign entanglements than you are correct.  Believing that Trump hasn't done much for the Non-Interventionist crowd is another thing and debatable.



Failure to show the proper degree of deference to our Dear Leader is THE cardinal sin.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Rand


 I'm glad you feel that way, honestly.

----------


## specsaregood

> So if Amash was outwardly lobbying to keep troops in foreign entanglements than you are correct.  Believing that Trump hasn't done much for the Non-Interventionist crowd is another thing and debatable.


When somebody in a position of influence is spouting opinions that you agree with; but are wholly unpopular then it is best to back them up with agreement or at least keep your mouth shut.  You don't start off attacking that person at that time;  that is unless you don't really agree with them and don't want any change to occur -- or are just a whiny little bitch.

----------


## CCTelander

It occurs to me that if Trump had just kept his word on this any of the the first, what? 2? 3? more? times he gave it we wouldn't even be having this conversation now. But hey, THIS TIME for sure.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> When somebody in a position of influence is spouting opinions that you agree with; but are wholly unpopular then it is best to back them up with agreement or at least keep your mouth shut.  You don't start off attacking that person at that time;  that is unless you don't really agree with them and don't want any change to occur -- or are just a whiny little bitch.


The idea is to attack him from any angle in order to discourage him from actually going through with it because he is not getting any support for the decision.

That's why Amash and the trolls here are jumping on him before there has been any time to see if he will actually do it, they are either part of the crowd that wants to stop the pullout or they are brainwashed and just repeat what they are told by people who really want to stop the pullout.

----------


## tebowlives

> Amash fails at leading and in the end sides with the warmongers.


By saying Trump hasn't really deescalated is siding with war mongers? That doesn't make sense.

----------


## phill4paul

> It occurs to me that if Trump had just kept his word on this any of the the first, what? 2? 3? more? times he gave it we wouldn't even be having this conversation now. But hey, THIS TIME for sure.


  Trumps a populist. He floats these trial balloons to see how much support he gets. If something doesn't get enough support he pulls back on it. It's been that way from day one.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Trumps a populist. He floats these trial balloons to see how much support he gets. If something doesn't get enough support he pulls back on it. It's been that way from day one.


Which is why the trolls surge every time he does it before he can actually pull us out they want to create an impression that it isn't popular because all he gets is hate from the pro-war camp and hate from the "he's not going to actually do it" crowd.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> By saying Trump hasn't really deescalated is siding with war mongers? That doesn't make sense.


Yes it does, it tells Trump he won't get any support for pulling out while the warmongers make it clear he will lose their support.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

I hope Amash's skepticism would be proven wrong.. but my fear is it might not looking at recent trends.




The total  number  of U.S. troops Trump sent to the Middle East between  May 2019 and Oct 2019 =  14,000

And  subtract 50 troops from Syria-Turkey border region and add 50 troops to another part of Syria.

*Net Result = We're getting out of mideast!


*Tags
#FoolMe3.0 , #gullibles  







Related
US Sec. of State Pompeo says God may have sent Trump to save Israel from Iran


Developing
God says He has no idea what US Sec. of State is talking about

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I hope Amash's skepticism would be proven wrong.. but my fear is it might not looking at recent trends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The total  number  of U.S. troops Trump sent to the Middle East between  May 2019 and Oct 2019 =  14,000
> 
> And  subtract 50 troops from Syria-Turkey border region and add 50 troops to another part of Syria.
> 
> ...


*U.S. active-duty military presence overseas is at its smallest in decades*

----------


## tebowlives

> *U.S. active-duty military presence overseas is at its smallest in decades*


Big deal. We are fighting with more technology and less boots on the ground.

_"The U.S. military presence in Germany peaked at 274,119 in 1962, nearly eight times its level last year." 
_Thank goodness for that. Many Americans died in Germany during that time 

_"The five countries with the largest active-duty U.S. military presence in 2016 were Japan (38,818), Germany (34,602), South Korea (24,189), Italy (12,088) and Afghanistan (9,023). Of the top five countries, Afghanistan is the only one in open conflict, an issue that President Donald Trump addressed in a speech Monday."

_Makes sense. Put the least amount of troops in an area of open conflict so less get killed. I believe that is out of Pattons playbook.

But I got robbed only 4 times last year compared to 5 times the year before. Things are looking up.
Yea Trump

At least he's not escalating as much as the previous Presidents.

----------


## tebowlives

> Yes it does, it tells Trump he won't get any support for pulling out while the warmongers make it clear he will lose their support.


Weren't they just moved South? We haven't really pulled anyone out of Syria or at least a significant amount.

----------


## acptulsa

> *U.S. active-duty military presence overseas is at its smallest in decades*


Still cooked numbers.  They admit it right on that site.

By the way, Amash was just on _Bleats the Press._

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Weren't they just moved South? We haven't really pulled anyone out of Syria or at least a significant amount.


They were moved to Iraq, it's a phased withdrawal which is what Trump always said it would be.




Defense Secretary Mark Esper says that under the current plan all U.S.   troops leaving Syria will go to western Iraq and the military will   continue to conduct operations against the Islamic State group to   prevent its resurgence.

His comments were the first to specifically lay out where American   troops will go as they leave Syria and what the counter-IS fight could   look like. Esper said he has spoken to his Iraqi counterpart about the   plan to shift the more than 700 troops leaving Syria into western Iraq.

As Esper left Washington on Saturday, U.S. troops were continuing to   pull out of northern Syria after Turkey's invasion into the border   region.

He added that the U.S. withdrawal will be deliberate and safe, and will take "weeks not days."
According  to a U.S. official on Saturday, about a couple of hundred  troops have  left Syria so far. The U.S. forces have been largely  consolidated in one  location in the west and a few locations in the  east.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/defense-chief...024248227.html

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Any news of troops pull back and reducing global interventions is  good news. BTW anyone knows how many troops were pulled back?
> Also, there are conflicting reports that on the surface could suggest  'bi-polar inner self' but should avoid jumping to such conclusions until  fog clears.
> 
> Related
> MAGA indulged in his "inner Sheldon Adelson" and sent 14,000 more troops to Mideast from May 2019 to Oct 2019





Hawkish America-First leadership on globalist interventions front, Iran needed to be  taken care of for US interests also and not just because MAGA's top  donor is member of our closest ally Israel's military that faces  existential threats from Iran:


*Trump did not indulge his "inner Libertarion" with sending of more troops to Iraq*



> *US troops leaving Syria will go to Iraq, says Pentagon chief*
> 4 hours ago
> Media captionUS troops pass through Tal Tamer before a convoy of    ambulances arrives from Ras al-Ain All US troops withdrawing  from    northern Syria are expected to be relocated to western Iraq,  Secretary    of Defense Mark Esper confirmed.
> 
> Mr Esper told reporters  that, under current plans, about 1,000 soldiers    would be redeployed to  help stop the resurgence of Islamic State   (IS).  
> President Donald Trump has previously pledged to bring US troops home.


bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-50117765



Related
From Iraq to the Red Sea, Iran-Israel Battleground Now Spans Entire Mideast
Amos Harel                                                   
  Oct 18, 2019 6:09 AM             
As  the eyes of many in the Middle  East are focused on northern Syria, a    special note should be given to  what was said in Tehran. After a    mysterious incident off the coast of  Saudi Arabia, it took the Iranians    time to reach a conclusion as to  what happened there. But on   Wednesday, a  member of the National  Security and Foreign Policy   Commission in Tehran  said that Israel and  Saudi Arabia were involved   in the attack on the  Iranian oil tanker that  came after a series of   similar attacks by Iran  on tankers making their  way to Saudi Arabia   and the UAE. In other words,  the Iranian account  with Israel is still   open – and sooner or later an  attempt might be  made to close it.

US, Israeli efforts put Iraq’s stability on the line ; 104 killed in Iraq unrest, 6000 wounded
Alleged IDF airstrikes targeting  Iranian-backed     paramilitaries have heightened divisions between the  Shiite groups and     Iraqi government
20 September 2019                                                                        
BAGHDAD (AP) — As the United States and Israel escalate their     push  to contain Iranian influence in the Middle East, countries in     Tehran’s  orbit are feeling the heat. 
Pro-Iranian militias across Lebanon, Syria and Iraq are    being  targeted,  both with economic sanctions and precision airstrikes    hitting  their  bases and infrastructure. This is putting the    governments that  host  them in the crosshairs of an escalating    confrontation and raising  the  prospect of open conflict.

----------


## jmdrake

> He also rushed to the defense of Trump when Ilham Omar criticized US foreign policy.


That was a bit of a disappointment.

----------


## jmdrake

> He also rushed to the defense of Trump when Ilham Omar criticized US foreign policy.


That was a bit of a disappointment.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*Global Policing: More US troops heading to Syria, Iraq*
June 17, 2020 
FORT BRAGG, N.C. (AP) *
*2,200 paratroopers  assigned to the 82nd  Airborne Divisions 2nd Brigade Combat Team  deploying to Iraq and Syria  amid the coronavirus  pandemic ...

----------


## Swordsmyth

There will always be troops heading out as part of troop rotation until  they are all home, but we have cut the number of troops in Iraq in half  since January and we are going to keep reducing that number until they  are all gone.

I've explained this troop rotation issue before but the TDS trolls like to twist the truth.

----------


## TheCount

> There will always be troops heading out as part of troop rotation until  they are all home, but we have cut the number of troops in Iraq in half  since January and we are going to keep reducing that number until they  are all gone.
> 
> I've explained this troop rotation issue before but the TDS trolls like to twist the truth.


Was Amash correct in what he said in the OP?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Was Amash correct in what he said in the OP?


No.

----------

